# "Jerrys Breakdown" Video



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

A stunning *four hands on one guitar* version of Jerry Reed's classic song.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1770531

Brings back memories of Jerry and Chet's RCA recordings from the 70s. :rockon:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, that's great! Reminds me of when I was little and my friend and I only knew one song on the piano. We'd both sit on the bench, she playing one end, me accompanying her with bass on the other.

That guy's pretty good! Thanks for that, Steeler. :smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man that is a great video.


----------

